# Vumetro analogico



## leop4 (Dic 21, 2007)

Chicos quiero hacer un vumetro analogico para mi TDA7377 es este http://machidapc.maizuru-ct.ac.jp/imakara/design/s431/s431.htm  pero tengo una duda. donde van los vumetros? tiene L in GND y R in GND al otro lado tiene L out GND y R out GND lo que no se es donde van los vumetros en L y R out? tampoco si esta preamplificado. me parece que si pero tengo que ver como lo puedo conectar ...    8)    8) ...


----------



## Dano (Dic 21, 2007)

El vúmetro va a la entrada del amplificador.

vumetro analógico? hacerlo? Yo los "vúmetros analógicos" que conozco son los de aguja y esos no se hacen, se compran.

Si quieres hacer un vúmetro de leds simplemente busca en el foro que hay unos temas abiertos
 sobre el tema, luego lo acoplas a la entrada del amplificador

Saludos


----------



## leop4 (Dic 21, 2007)

jajaja cuando digo hacer me refiero a hacer el pcb y comprar los componentes jejeje. a la entrada? como vos decis asi.. gracias.. lo de 12v es el supueto amplificador me olvide de ponerlo jeje.


----------



## Dano (Dic 21, 2007)

El vúmetro debe ir a la entrada del amplificador no a la salida, el vúmetro quedaría conectado en paralelo con el MP3

Saludos


----------



## ciri (Dic 21, 2007)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> Chicos quiero hacer un vumetro analogico para mi TDA7377 es este http://machidapc.maizuru-ct.ac.jp/imakara/design/s431/s431.htm  pero tengo una duda. donde van los vumetros? tiene L in GND y R in GND al otro lado tiene L out GND y R out GND lo que no se es donde van los vumetros en L y R out? tampoco si esta preamplificado. me parece que si pero tengo que ver como lo puedo conectar ...    8)    8) ...



Pregunta.. entendes chino o lo que sea eso?

Otra, se podría llegar a limitar en volumen con un vumetro también no? modificándolo al circuito original..


----------



## leop4 (Dic 21, 2007)

jajaj no no entiendo chino pero busque por todos lados y no encontre pero dano no tendre que amplificarlo o pre amplificarlo pense en los mini amplificadores de los parlantes para pc que me decis


----------



## Dano (Dic 21, 2007)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> jajaj no no entiendo chino pero busque por todos lados y no encontre pero dano no tendre que amplificarlo o pre amplificarlo pense en los mini amplificadores de los parlantes para pc que me decis



Los "mini amplificadores" de los parlantes de pc son amplificador no pre, si quieres tanto un pre pues busca un esquema que use un Tl072 o algún integrado similar. 

Saludos


----------



## JV (Dic 21, 2007)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> Pregunta.. entendes chino o lo que sea eso?



Es japones ciri, fijate que la pagina termina en ".jp", los sitios chinos en ".cn"

Saludos..


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2007)

Leete esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/conexion-vumetro-10170/


----------



## leop4 (Dic 22, 2007)

entonces se conecta despues del amplificador, voy a hacer una prueva con el TDA2003 aver que pasa. lo unico que me falta en el circuito es el diodo 1n4148 no hay algun equivalente? aparte para que sea estereo tengo que hacer dos de esos circuitos haaaa muchas gracias..


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2007)

Puedes colocar cualquier diodo rectificador que tengas


----------



## leop4 (Dic 22, 2007)

haaa 1n4007 estaria bien? gracias fogonazo jeje


----------



## Dano (Dic 22, 2007)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> haaa 1n4007 estaria bien? gracias fogonazo jeje



Si

Ten en cuenta que despues te toca calibrar el vúmetro, para eso puedes usar una mezcladora con vúmetro.

Saludos


----------



## ciri (Dic 22, 2007)

JV dijo:
			
		

> ciri dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jaja,, claro.. pero al caso.. tampoco se entiende..


----------



## leop4 (Dic 25, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Puedes colocar cualquier diodo rectificador que tengas


fogonazo e echo el circuito que me pasaste y la aguja ni se mueve porque sera? no tenes otro esqueema a mano o solucionar este mismo gracias...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2007)

Ese esquema NO puede NO funcionar, fijate que es una fuente rectificadora de media onda.

Lo que no es es muy sensible, comienza a trabajar con 0,7V de señal de salida del amp.

Pruebas:
Pon tu amplificador a un volumen que te de aproximadamente 1 V de CA a la salida.
Si quieres estar sin ruido, desconecta el parlante.

En ambas puntas del capacitor de 10uF deberias tener esa tension (Respecto de masa)

Entre el catodo (Lado de la rayita) del diodo y maza deveria haber una tension continua de 0,8VCC.

Te fijaste que el preset tiene puenteado el punto medio con uno de los extremos ?
Gira el preset totalmente en un sentido y luego en el contrario, para ver si el vumeter se mueve

Si todo esto te dio bien y tu vumetro no se mueve, desconfia de tu vumetro


----------



## Dano (Dic 26, 2007)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> entonces se conecta despues del amplificador, voy a hacer una prueva con el TDA2003 aver que pasa. lo unico que me falta en el circuito es el diodo 1n4148 no hay algun equivalente? aparte para que sea estereo tengo que hacer dos de esos circuitos haaaa muchas gracias..



Para que quieres un equivalente del 1n4148, es muy común y facil de conseguir

Para que sea estereo tienes que armar dos circuitos iguales.

Saludos


----------



## leop4 (Dic 26, 2007)

jeje muy bueno fogonazo  pero el vumetro es sony soy el unico que lo tiene es doble y atras dice made in japan lo saque de un equipo de cassete que no andava y desarme cuando era chiquito.jeje.ahora me arrepiento.lo prove con una pila y la aguja se muy re bien pero cuando pongo el VU no pasa nada. dano me avias dicho que ba conectado con el mp3 en paralelo no? mepa que lo habia conectado despues del mp3 a la salida de los parlantes.. y lo del diodo era porque no tenia. no iba a salir a comprar un diodo.jeje lo hago y despues te cuento ... 8)    8)


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2007)

leop4: Estas trabajando con un micro-amperímetro (Vúmetro) si le mandas corriente directa con una pila puedes ACESINARLO ¡


----------



## leop4 (Dic 26, 2007)

uuu no savia pero esa pila esta ya re gastada. no se mueve mucho la aguja pero bue.tendria que seguir probando.


----------



## ivan_ambriz (Mar 19, 2008)

En un detector de mentiras requiero un VU común, a qué se refiere? Me da la idea que se trata de un vumetro, pero común? Grax


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 19, 2008)

Se ha de referir a uno analógico (de aguja), de los comunes, valga la redundancia  

Uno así puede ser:







Salu2!


----------



## Meta (Ago 5, 2008)

DriX dijo:
			
		

> Se ha de referir a uno analógico (de aguja), de los comunes, valga la redundancia
> 
> Uno así puede ser:
> 
> ...



A lo mejor te interesa.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/aplicacion-harias-vumetro-muy-viejo-15620/


----------



## Walter Roma (Mar 20, 2011)

Ese circuito así tal como está nunca va a funcionar... 

Ya que le falta una resistencia 

(ya se que es viejo este tema, pero respondo esto para que los que lo necesiten sepan que no funca)


----------



## mauu (Abr 28, 2011)

hay circuito muuuy facil para hacer un vumetro analogico, es que tengo un par de estos pero no sabia como usarlos, con este circuito anda perfecto..


----------



## juanchogreenday (May 8, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> El vúmetro debe ir a la entrada del amplificador no a la salida, el vúmetro quedaría conectado en paralelo con el MP3
> 
> Saludos



eso es depende... en el caso de analogicos si 
en los de leds si son activas tambien
pero los de leds pasivos no van a la salida 
saludos


----------



## q electronica (Mar 23, 2012)

leop4 dijo:


> Chicos quiero hacer un vumetro analogico para mi TDA7377 es este http://machidapc.maizuru-ct.ac.jp/imakara/design/s431/s431.htm  pero tengo una duda. donde van los vumetros? tiene L in GND y R in GND al otro lado tiene L out GND y R out GND lo que no se es donde van los vumetros en L y R out? tampoco si esta preamplificado. me parece que si pero tengo que ver como lo puedo conectar ...    8)    8) ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CPKGlPTAzw&feature=youtu.be

saludos , talves a algien le sirva...hacer un VU con ahujas ,partiendo de un tester viejo o cualquier vumetro de radio..etc.

nuevamente saludos


----------

